# New Charging Screen MOD



## openandroidmove

Chainfire just released his latest project. It gives a wicked and functional charging screen. Way cooler then the boring green battery that shows up when you plug the device in when its off. Check it out @ AndroidSPIN


----------



## ERIFNOMI

This is really cool. Do you guys actually power off to charge? If I had this for the TB I probably would.


----------



## Neejay

Awwww I so wish this was compatible with a g2


----------

